# LETS SEE EVERYONES PRETTY B/W



## kayla221444 (May 10, 2010)

I HAVE BEEN HAVING A "ITCH" FOR A NICE B/W LETS SEE EVERYBODYS!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 10, 2010)

Here are a bunch of ours! Enjoy!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 10, 2010)

Here's my pride and joy, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome:






One of our broodies, in foal to Doc for this year and due any day!






My newest b/w mare, Flying W Farms Magic Touch, I love how she looks like two completely different horses lol











And last but not least our little sweet pea, Sage, LCA's Dancing With The Stars:


----------



## kayla221444 (May 10, 2010)

beautiful!! Lets see more !



I love Doc


----------



## Devon (May 10, 2010)

Caldwells Fashion Paige





Nationals 2009;






This month Au natural;


----------



## Minxiesmom (May 10, 2010)

Here's my favorite boy: Scott Creek Unos Love Me True aka "Elvis"






I think he is a non-fading Black. He has only been to a couple of shows last year as a yearling. I have a show coming up at the end of this month for him so he is scheduled for a clip job real soon! Hopefully new photos then.


----------



## MBhorses (May 10, 2010)

Kayla

you need to show off you new black pinto filly on here

here is my black pinto stud ELVIS. Elvis is homozygous for black so we should get some nice black foal with color.That i love to pieces.Thanks Kayla


----------



## MBhorses (May 10, 2010)

here is mia our black pinto filly






this photo is after she was shaved.


----------



## REO (May 10, 2010)

I have too many to post! 17! I'm afraid you'll have to go to my website to see all my black pintos!





You'll have to click on the link in my signature


----------



## Tab (May 11, 2010)

Black pintos! Drool


----------



## Loess Hills (May 11, 2010)

I love black and white, too, and there are some wonderful pictures of beautiful horses!

 

 

Here is our little Wings (Reflections Wings CBY), now showing in senior mares 28" and under: 

 






 

and Arrogance (Loess Hills Aces Dark Arrogance) 2-year old stallion:

 






 

and his sire, Circle S Aces High, a minimal tobiano:

 






 

 

and yesterday, our mare delieved a black & white colt - no pics and no name yet - but he's a beautiful little guy with a lightning blaze on his withers and high white stockings on his rear legs.


----------



## vvf (May 11, 2010)

Here'S a couple of ours..

Hypnotic






Rock N Roll


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 11, 2010)

Well for the most part everyone knows about my special little girl


----------



## Watcheye (May 11, 2010)

Hiawatha!



:wub


----------



## Carolyn R (May 11, 2010)

Here's my young yearling colt in early April. He was only head and neck clipped at the time.(with furry ears, LOL)


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2010)

We have three black & white pintos:

Our first mini, SRF Masters Touch (aka Cowboy): and now a Pinto Champion






Princess (Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic), a FWF Blue Boys Magic Man daughter and currently being used as our all round "gelding" and Pinto Legion of Merit winner:






and our broodmare Sox (Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure) due to foal any time:

foal cam


----------



## Reble (May 11, 2010)

Too many also to put here.

Have more on our Web site.

Picture of one of our fillies Ebony born this year.

& her Sire Rowdy.


----------



## Zipper (May 13, 2010)

Reble said:


> Too many also to put here.
> 
> Have more on our Web site.
> 
> ...


----------



## lil hoofbeats (May 16, 2010)

I Have a few


----------



## srpwildrose (May 16, 2010)

I have a "new" blk pinto mare. Just picked her up 5/15/2010.

Wauk-A-Way Sunny


----------



## CheyAut (May 18, 2010)

My black and whites are different than the ones posted 

C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti







VFG El Arlequin






Angels Tennessee Tyme Star Dust


----------



## Anne ABC (May 19, 2010)

Here's our 29" black pinto stallion, Little Britches, showing in performance class






and ABC Farms Funny Face, below


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2010)

My boy, EMH Zhivago





aka Charlie





2 yr. old AMHR/ASPC colt


----------

